

Ask HN: Best Host for Wordpress Blog - dawie

I am currently hosting my Wordpress Blog with Media Temple. I am not very happy with them though.<p>Any suggestions?
======
billturner
Perhaps telling us what you don't like about Media Temple will help you out a
little.

If it's a relatively low traffic weblog, there are cheap hosts like
dreamhost.com. If you don't require a lot of customization (themes, plugins,
etc) you can just set it up at wordpress.com and go with their options. If you
want a little more power, and don't mind the sysadmin duties, pick a small VPS
from linode.com or slicehost.com.

